# Colubrids > Hognose >  Hognose playing dead documentary

## OrryMartinTX

Hey guys,

I am very excited to meet all of you and wanted to post an interesting video I just filmed.  My name is Orry Martin and I am a Biology teacher who films Texas snakes documentaries for my students to help educate them on the beauty and diversity of reptiles.  I recently filmed this one about the Eastern Hognose snake and wanted any constructive criticism to help make the films better.  Thanks guys!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuZtK...el_video_title

Orry Martin

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-27-2011),Missy King (12-19-2011),MTovar (07-13-2011),R_lopez (07-12-2011)

----------


## fire-eyes

That was great! I watched it twice, it was a lot of fun. I don't think it needs improvement at all. I'll be checking out your other videos.

----------


## llovelace

Very nice, great job  :Smile:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I loved it  :Smile:

----------


## OrryMartinTX

Thanks alot for those of you who watched the doc and replied.  I really appreciate any feedback.  God bless.

----------


## Wh00h0069

That was a very informative video. I have always wanted to see a hognose play dead. I heard that they do not do this very often in captivity. I give this video and A+.  :Good Job:

----------


## anatess

I had to watch the video twice... 

The first time I was just admiring the human.
The second time I noticed the snake.

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



Great video.

Lucky kids to have a biology teacher like you!  Most of the biology teachers I know do not do field herping/practical stuff much.  They usually stick to the textbook.  My biology teacher (I went to high school in the Philippines) took us out on a field trip to the beach on a coral reef island and we gathered specimens of stuff we found - both plants and animals, in the water or on land - and identified kingdom/phylum/class/order/family/genus/species, etc... that was one of my most memorable school days that until today (we celebrate our 25th high school reunion next month), I still remember sea urchins belong to the Echinodermata phylum.  :Smile:

----------


## Skittles1101

Awesome video! It's so funny seeing them play dead like that...and the fact that you got him to do it so many times just made me laugh. Very informative and interesting I definitely give it an A+  :Very Happy: 

I think I'm going to move to Texas and study biology now!  :Wink:

----------


## OrryMartinTX

Wow, the feedback is looking pretty good so far.  Thank you for checking it out ya'll.  I have many more videos if you are interested in snakes found in Texas.  Just click on my name to access my channel on Youtube.  Thanks for the criticism.  Are there any parts of the docs that ya'll were thinking "I wwould like to see more of that or less of this?"  I appreciate ya'lls help  :Smile:

----------


## lasweetswan

"Ohhhh gosh, I'm dead.....ohhh I'm dying, I'm dying..."
"Nope, nope, nope, not pickin me up...I'm still dead."

Love this video! Made me laugh and very educational! Thanks for sharing  :Good Job:  :Embarassed:

----------


## OrryMartinTX

Thanks for watching lasweetswan!  I appreciate you checking the video out close enough to quote me.   :Smile:

----------


## lasweetswan

> Thanks for watching lasweetswan!  I appreciate you checking the video out close enough to quote me.


I was definitely checking out the video.
LOL!

----------


## R_lopez

> Wow, the feedback is looking pretty good so far.  Thank you for checking it out ya'll.  I have many more videos if you are interested in snakes found in Texas.  Just click on my name to access my channel on Youtube.  Thanks for the criticism.  Are there any parts of the docs that ya'll were thinking "I wwould like to see more of that or less of this?"  I appreciate ya'lls help


What part in Texas u live in

----------


## OrryMartinTX

R_lopez:

I live in Montgomery County, Texas.

----------


## Mft62485

I think it is fantastic how it is.  The camera work was steady, and the commentary was great.

----------


## OrryMartinTX

Thanks for the feedback Mft  :Smile:

----------


## MTovar

This might actually be the vid of yours that cracks me up more than your three-toed box turtle vid. These guys are so amazing. Great stuff Orry!

----------


## OrryMartinTX

BIG TOVAR!!!!  You found me on here  :Wink: 

Thanks alot buddy.  I am glad I found one that makes you laugh harder than the box turtle video.

----------


## Virus

I haven't been able to watch this yet (at work), however I hope I remember to do so when I have some time off!

----------


## 3ofSwords

Awesome vid!

Funny and informative  :Good Job:

----------


## Virus

Alright, got around to watching it.  I like it a lot, I went ahead an showed a few other people the video.

Funny thing is I ended up acquiring a hognose the same day I ended up watching the video

 :Good Job:

----------


## cmack91

that was a pretty good video man, you told me more than i knew about them so i cant add anything, great job :Good Job:

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

Amazing video, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Matthew Malone

Good video!  :Good Job:

----------


## Missy King

I loved it! You're spot on with all your knowledge, of course, and that snake just steals the show. That was the beast death ever...tongue out...slowly roll over to the side and back *lmao*

Do the western hongnose too!!! I notice the easterns have wider heads. I heard they tend to be ornerier as well.

----------


## Missy King

ahh i watched this one too
http://youtu.be/D6PXjsWtmDE
and it reminded me now why eastern hognose were harder...eating only toads! the western hognose will accept and eat mice, and are pretty good nature-ed about it. (well, my two boy are  :Smile: 

You reminded me also of why I love Texas! Most of my family has been from there! Love it!

----------


## enchantress62

> Hey guys,
> 
> I am very excited to meet all of you and wanted to post an interesting video I just filmed.  My name is Orry Martin and I am a Biology teacher who films Texas snakes documentaries for my students to help educate them on the beauty and diversity of reptiles.  I recently filmed this one about the Eastern Hognose snake and wanted any constructive criticism to help make the films better.  Thanks guys!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuZtK...el_video_title
> 
> Orry, Orry, Orry, Young girls everywhere are watching with gaping mouths and glazed over eyes.  hehe  What's working for you above and beyond that is the fact that you are talking to the audience as if talking to your students.  Unlike the so called "Professionals" who appear to be reading from a script.  It's nice to see someone approaching the animal with respect and a gentle hand instead of harrasing them into a performance.
> 
> Orry Martin

----------


## UpNorth

I think I might pause extending my BP collection and get a hoggy. Cool video man, subscribed!

----------

